# Indirect lighting



## JandZ (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello all, I am new. I am sharing this account with my brother he is going to be growing marijuana and I will be growing Salvia Divinorum. We are both new to this. this is more of a salvia question but i thought id ask. I am growing indoors with fluorscent lights and I am supposed to give the plant indirect lighting, anyone have any idea how to go about giving a plant indirect lighting?


----------



## Insane (Apr 10, 2006)

JandZ said:
			
		

> Hello all, I am new. I am sharing this account with my brother he is going to be growing marijuana and I will be growing Salvia Divinorum. We are both new to this. this is more of a salvia question but i thought id ask. I am growing indoors with fluorscent lights and I am supposed to give the plant indirect lighting, anyone have any idea how to go about giving a plant indirect lighting?


 
By saying your bro is growing mj and you're growing salvia divinorum...well sorry but I have no idea what you're referring to what you say "Salvia Divinorum"????


----------



## heavyfreak (Apr 11, 2006)

have you smoke salvia divinorum before? i sure hope so,.. if someone told you its like pot, there #[email protected]$%@$#% with your head !!!! lol no idea though.


----------



## JandZ (Apr 12, 2006)

yah uh, thats the thing I  have NOT. but I have read about it (im sure you have to try it to really understand) and it sounds very interesting. I am growing it more for fun though, I cant grow pot cause my mom will see it and know what it is. But I am really just doing it for fun. I actually probably could sell it in my state because mine is the only one in the United States where it is illegal.


----------

